# Buying a UTV - Mule vs. Ranger vs. John Deere Gator vs. EZ-Go



## Whitey

I am going to buy my family a UTV for Christmas. I am going to buy a 2 seater 4 X 4 that will eventually have a high rack. I have a buddy that swears by the new Gator, have ridden in a Mule and really like the Ranger. I need feedback please.


----------



## Blue_Wave028

Don't forget to check out the Arctic Cat Prowler! It is a mean machine and rides as good or better than the Ranger.


----------



## BATWING

It all depends on what you are going to do with it but here is a nice comparison chart.

I choose the Polaris Ranger for it's size and load capacity. I would go look at them, sit in them and ask to ride in the parking lot.

Mule: Get work horse, bad ride, low ground clearance, straight axle

Rhino: Great in tight trails, sporty, not as much room as others

Ranger: Great ride, #1 in most catagorys, decent power and ground cleance, nice room, Fat & Tall in tight trails

Gator: Lawn Mower with a bed to haul

Prowler: Good machine but it snaps axles in the muck and concerns with transmission bevel grear snapping like many in the A/C 650cc & 700cc motors.

Tyrex: Great power much like the Rhino but can have belt issues (will need some tweaking on auto clutch)

http://www.rc-trucks.org/recreation-utility-vehicles-ruv.htm


----------



## saltaholic

We have the diesel mule 3010 four seater............for a work horse it cant be beat, not the fastest but it handles the loads and toeing like a 3/4 ton truck!!


----------



## bigfishtx

Kubota RTV, biggest payload, toughest, and reliable diesel power. No belts, just a practically maintenance free Hydrostatic drive.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Honda Big Red real auto transmission


----------



## Pathfinder

You will regret not getting the Ranger! It is fast, smooth, and reliable.


----------



## mudhog

Wow batwig the only one that you show as negative is the one not listed in your chart, I got one and it has a 660cc kawasaki V-twin in it just like the big boys in your list has a higher towing rating and same bed loading with dump. not fast but its a work horse. I will never own a 4 wheeler again utes are the way to go. Buy one that has a service center close by for parts that means a lot to me, I never had problems with mine but any where I go you can find a John deere dealer around that has stuff like belts oil filters tires etc.


----------



## bigfishtx

John Deere....go through 12" of water and they just stop, belt starts slipping.
They are easily the least engineered of the whole bunch. You pay a lot for that green paint.


----------



## BATWING

The chart is in the link at the bottom of my post

Which one do you have that I am missing? Also I did not know kawi had a 660cc. I that that was Yami....


----------



## Spots and Dots

We used a Ranger in Coloardo, Elk hunting this past week. 

FREAKING AMAZING! is all I can say about performance of that machine.
We had about 10 inches of snow, and used it to pull several elk out of a small canyon on about a 45 degree incline. 

What a machine!


a comfortable ride for 3 men, through the snow, dragging 2 animals at a time, with a bed full of recover items.


IMO, there isn't a better UTV.


----------



## BATWING

Here is my 2008 Ranger XP. BTW the 2009 models have a new look and the HD w/ power steering is bad the bone.

I have since added snorkels & audio from these pics.


----------



## mudhog

I'm sorry I had to look it up, the gator that I have is not 660cc it has a 675cc V-twin kawasaki it has a cargo rating of 1000lbs and tow rating of 1400 lbs. it will not forge thru deep water I have not tried. I got a picture of it with my buddy's 4 wheeler siting in the back in the bed that I had to go retreive after his broke down, he don't like that picture.


----------



## BIGGEN98

Go with the Ranger XP !!!


----------



## BATWING

mudhog said:


> I'm sorry I had to look it up, the gator that I have is not 660cc it has a 675cc V-twin kawasaki it has a cargo rating of 1000lbs and tow rating of 1400 lbs. it will not forge thru deep water I have not tried. I got a picture of it with my buddy's 4 wheeler siting in the back in the bed that I had to go retreive after his broke down, he don't like that picture.


I will check it out. I have seen gators with the Kawi motors but the engines/trannys you see in some high end lawn mowers and not like engines in other side x sides and do not produce the power etc. The gator is a nice machine and it a true work horse. I think it all depends on how and where it will be used.


----------



## waterspout

I usually don't side with POPO or Honda,, but this time I have to admit the '09 XP is the bad boy on the block again..


Otherwise RZR or Tyrex


----------



## cameron00

I can't speak for the other models, but the Kubota RTV is an awesome vehicle. I'd at least look at them.


----------



## TXPalerider

Ranger!!


----------



## Leemo

Suzuki Samurai', pull the doors off, cut the roof out, put a bus seat in the back(on top)..... $1000, can buy a bunch of em' for the price of everything else:dance:


----------



## drred4

Have the 2510 mule and it is great, added bigfoot get and that makes it way smoother, and great ground clearence. I would say easily the quietest of the gas powered UTV's. The Polaris is very nice as well, espeacially the independent suspension.


----------



## Flatfisher6187

A buddy of mine has the rhino and it is sweet. Not a whole lot of room but rides smooth and handles very nicely.


----------



## S-3 ranch

my hunting buddy has a 6010 mule it is the most reliable one of the bunch


----------



## deerdude2000

*Kubota*



bigfishtx said:


> Kubota RTV, biggest payload, toughest, and reliable diesel power. No belts, just a practically maintenance free Hydrostatic drive.


I have 2 of the 1100 diesel's and i love them traded my rangers for them and don't regret it rangers keep breaking belts and i'v had rangers since they came out 10-12yrs ago !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mtaswt

Take a look at the Joyner's. Fairly new to the market, but they look bad arse!

www.teamjoynerusa.com


----------



## AM Cloutier

You know what they say about opinion's and ...., everyone has one. 

I own the Arctic Cat Prowler 650 HT and I like it. It had some brake issues(recall) when I first got it but it was fixed for free. 

I chose the Prowler for the look, speed, power, ground clearance(best of all of the UTV's), hitch receiver in the back and front, amount of accessories, and the fact that it is made in America.

Several guys on our lease own the Rhino and like them. To me, the Rhino rides more like a dune buggy than the Prowler, but it certainly has a good ride.

I like the look of the new Polaris Ranger XP but I have heard bad things about the maintenance records on Polaris'. Those issues have possibly been worked out in the new Polaris'. Next one I get will definitely have power steering.

My suggestion would be to find several people with the models you are most interested in and go field test them.


----------



## waterspout

http://www.yamaharhinorolloverandrecall.com/?gclid=CN-Lgt-B7pYCFQZeswodIANsrg


----------



## bigfishtx

deerdude2000 said:


> I have 2 of the 1100 diesel's and i love them traded my rangers for them and don't regret it rangers keep breaking belts and i'v had rangers since they came out 10-12yrs ago !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I love the way those rangers perform, much better power than a Kubota, really nice and roomy seat. I also worry about some of the maintenance issues, although, they are easily my second choice. 
I have 3000 hours on my RTV and have had to replace a few U joints, and that is it. 
I do suggest anyone that has one learn to keep the radiator and air cleaner blown out, they tend to clogg up a lot in dusty terrain.


----------



## JCN57

*09' Ranger*

I just got an 09' Ranger 500 and love it. New design is sweet and has more leg room and storage than the 08' and earlier models. It is a lot smoother than a mule and it can easily hold 3 people across the bench seat. More room than rhino. More power and payload than a mule as well.


----------



## asolde

*Ranger*

Here's my unit. So far it's been a great machine.


----------



## sboudreaux

We have a ranger, gator, mule, & kubota on our lease & they are all good units. It is they ole chevy vs ford vs dodge argument. I have the kubota & love the power & efficiency of the engine, but most do not like the dynamic braking system (let off the gas it stops). The ranger is a little rougher ride to me but is faster & more powerful than the gator. The mule is the best bang for the buck in the gas units but seems entry level. Again though, if you like the ranger spend a few more bucks & be happy with your purchase. Good luck!


----------



## TXDRAKE

Ranger for me too!! The machine is incredible!!


----------



## Whitey

Thanks for all the feedback guys!


----------



## beaver

Take a look at the new Kubota RTV500, we're just starting to get them in now after a year long wait. It's got an EFI kubota gas engine, HST transmission (no belts-low maintenence), super nice machine for the money, starting around $8K. Give me a call if interested...936-544-4596

beaver


----------



## beaver

BTW the new kubota RTV500 does not have the dynamic braking that the diesel version has, so it stops sloooow and easy....really a big improvement....try one out before you buy!


----------



## jfoster

Have the Prowler 650 H1 and love it. My wife likes to ride in it, but doesn't like to ride on ATVs. Had the same noisey brake issue, but was fixed free. Added winch, rear basket (valley fold up) and that makes it a lot easier to load a hog or deer, and half windshield. I see they now have a 700 diesel. Unfortunately I've used mine more for Ike cleanup than hunting this year. It has been a lifesaver.


----------



## El PescadoLoco

:cheers:ALSO, Check out the new Montana UTV 500 & 700(Made by Montana Tractors......
Great Machine, and price is right.....
I have a good number for them in BAYTOWN, TX.... 
Email me if interested.....


----------



## TXDRAKE

jfoster said:


> Have the Prowler 650 H1 and love it. My wife likes to ride in it, but doesn't like to ride on ATVs. Had the same noisey brake issue, but was fixed free. Added winch, rear basket (valley fold up) and that makes it a lot easier to load a hog or deer, and half windshield. I see they now have a 700 diesel. Unfortunately I've used mine more for Ike cleanup than hunting this year. It has been a lifesaver.


I went to the Artic Cat website and looked at all their models and couldn't find any mention of a Diesel model? Any more info. on this? I would be interested in looking at it? Thanks, Jason


----------



## ElJefe

*mule* 
I have owned two polaris 700 xps and two mule 3010's over the past 3 years. As of today my 06 polaris 700xp no longer exist as it caught fire while running down the road and burned to the frame. If you want pics i will provide. You would be amazed how little metal they are made of. My 2005 ( bought in april of 2006) has been in the shop since 01/04/2008. They still cannot fix it. I bought the extended warranty and will not frustrate you with the long history of events. Both my 06 mule ( bought becasue i couldnt keep the 06' ranger out of the shop) as well as my 08 are running like,,, well mules. They put their head down and go. I love the power, ride, and sportyness of the ranger hands down over the mule. They will go places that a mule cant dream of. Problem is they are never around because they are in the shop being worked on. This is just a little advice from somebody that has alot of experience with both. I just recently bought a third mule, a 09' 4010 trans diesel and love it. 
just my opinion
jason


----------



## tx064deer

two guys at the lease have mules a 2wd and 1 4wd we have taken the 2wd one places i thought for sure we would have to winch out but hooks up and comes out every time load them both up overloaded with corn and protein and never have any trouble with them. But a guy brought his brand new one up opening weekendits fuel injected and it would barely pull itself up a hill he called and they said bring it back in so we shall see if he brings it back this weekend.


----------



## Soapeddler

A friend traded in a 2 seat Ranger for the 4 seat because his hunters in the high rack in the 2 seat were very uncomfortable - felt like it was way too top heavy. Going over un-even terrain really makes that high rack sway a lot. The driver feels it a little, the passengers in the high rack feel it a LOT! I think this would be true of any 2 seat UTV, not just the Ranger, so you may want to consider the 4 seater model.

The 4 seat Ranger that he bought is absolutely incredible. Super smooth ride, fast, powerful and roomy.


----------



## skypoke

Guess I'm somewhat qualified to comment. I own seven 2008 model Trans Mule diesels. Run them in my rental fleet here in Port A. Problems=zero, zip, nada, not a one. They have a long development history and Kawasaki definitely has the bugs out. That is one fine little 3 cyl diesel, the whole package reeks of quality and primo engineering.

That said, they're not the fastest. 25 mph is it. If you want a thrill machine look elsewhere. If you want a rock solid workhorse, dat be da mule. I find 25 mph plenty fast for my kids to be driving offroad.

I've drug a dumped car with mine. The interesting thing is, the car had no wheels! 4x4, diff lock, diesel grunt.

Chuck


----------



## Palmetto

No comments on the Club Car XT? They are driving those all around the plant rightnow. I havent driven one, but they look tough. Looks like they have an aluminum frame too. Lots of ground clearance too.

http://www.clubcar.com/xrtUtilityVe...=71&market=recreational&category=recreational

My dept. has a 2wd Mule outfitted with 13" highway tires since the plant is mostly concrete. People abuse the heck out of thse machines out here, and they still seem to keep going. I bet there are atleast 100 of these things running around out here. Kinda rough with the skinny. thin tires on it, but putting the fat, offraod tires back onit would help with suspension.

A friend of mine has a Kubota RTV diesel. That thing is awesome, but to me it rattles like a mofo. When at an idle, everything on that machine rattles. But once you get going it smoothes out. Hydro stat is nice, but stopping will almost buck you off. Loads of power too. Bad design on the cooling system though. It gets clogged with dust easily if you are in a dusty environment. Its between the cab & bed for some stupid reason.

Those are the only ones I have experience with.....
Later.


----------



## MLCinNCTX

bigfishtx said:


> Kubota RTV, biggest payload, toughest, and reliable diesel power. No belts, just a practically maintenance free Hydrostatic drive.


X2. The RTV is an excellent machine and is offered in several models. Kubota was offering some very attractive financing but, I don't know if that is still the case.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters

Kawasaki Terex..
Its am awesome UTV..
Ive got a Mule 1000 with 22,000 miles...Kawi's the best in my opinion


----------



## CMC

I personally own an AC Prowler and love it, it works great the way I use it. I bought the AC after selling my Rhino, which was a good machine also. Both vehicles had high racks and used for hunting at my lease in North Texas, as well as chores around the house. The AC is a little wider and handles the high rack better than the rhino, but a Polaris XP or Mule handles it better than either one. I have built and rigged high racks and such for almost every vehicle mentioned in this post and in my opinion the new 09 Ranger is the best mix of ride, performance, and load carrying ability of anything offered. If I was buying new tomorrow, thats what it would be, Polaris really did their homework on the new model, very quiet and great suspension.
Glenn


----------



## HiTek Redneck

I have a 1999 2510 Mule that just died. That's after 4700 hard hours. I have nothing bad to say about the mule other than they tend to be a little cold-natured. With that being said I just bought a Kubota RTV-500 and couldn't be more pleased. It's a little smaller but it's powered by a fuel injected v-twin has power steering, hydrostatic transmission, and something called a semi-independent rear suspension. It starts easy, rides surprisingly smooth, and is very quiet, all for around 8k. They're worth taking a look at.


----------



## williamcr

That would be only a question you could answer. I choose the Ranger. I have ridden is about 12 different Mules and to me the Ranger has more power and better ride then the Mule and the Kubota RTV diesel. I have tried 3 different Rhinos and to me they are to hard for me to get in and don't hall anymore then a 4 wheeler. They also are not very stable but do ride good. I have not tried the new TREX and the big red. The only negative to be about the big read and the artic cat is there is no bench seat. Sometimes I have the need for 3 people or I put stuff in the middle of the bench seat. Again it's all your preference because it your money. I own the Ranger 700 EFI XP. I lease 300 acres for grazing rights to a fellow that has the 4 seated diesel mule and it does seem to be very tough but slow and not a great ride.


----------



## drred4

*MULE*

Speaking how UTV's ride. Again the big tires make tons of difference because they can run generally at much a lower pressure than the factory tires. I do not care about it being perfectly smooth as I am at the lease.

That said we had one of these before we got a Kawasaki MUle.
It was rougher then heck, but there was virtually no stopping it.


----------

